# Relaquine or Sedaline?



## skydancer (17 November 2011)

For clipping my horse, it is a last resort but i am not having a fight with a horse that weighs 520kg.So, which one would you recommend -any rude comments will be ignored


----------



## tinap (17 November 2011)

I've only used sedalin & it was ok as long as he was pretty chilled to begin with & had not already seen the clippers box!  Did end up getting him sedated by vet a few times though as the sedalin did absolutely nothing. 

Good luck- I have this job to do tomorrow! xx


----------



## skydancer (17 November 2011)

tinap555 said:



			I've only used sedalin & it was ok as long as he was pretty chilled to begin with & had not already seen the clippers box!  Did end up getting him sedated by vet a few times though as the sedalin did absolutely nothing. 

Good luck- I have this job to do tomorrow! xx
		
Click to expand...

ha ha - fancy doing mine too - she goes nuts as soon as she sees the box and by the time you switch the clippers on she has already gone


----------



## becca1305 (17 November 2011)

Think they are the a same thing our boy had to be on a low dose for a little bit first we were given sedaline then the vet gave us relaquine and said it was exactly the same  so go with whichevers cheaper I guess


----------



## scrunchie (17 November 2011)

I've never found sedaline to be very effective. I think it can be a bit hit and miss with some horses. My vet told me that they need to be relaxed to begin with for it to work - if they are tense it probably won't have any effect at all.

I've never tried Relaquine.


----------



## amage (17 November 2011)

If she is that bad I would get vet out to do an IV combo....far more effective! I find sedalin utterly useless to clip with!


----------



## pearcider (17 November 2011)

agree with above if really bad get the vet out

I had a conversation with the vet yday re clipping and worked out that its just as expensive getting him out as it is to sed them your self.
He also explained if its the noise they dont like sedaline wont do a lot....you can now get this blue past (cant remember the name starts with d I think) its around £40 a tube but it works the same as a sedative (75% as effective) as and you put it under the tongue (takes 30mins to kick in) 

I clipped one under sedation by vet and one under blue paste (did not want to get vet to wait to sedate 2) both were as good as each other...

the plus with paste is you can make the dose less once your horse is better it clip (if gets better!) ours were babies having first clips so we always give them something to make it easier for humans and horses!

Good luck


----------



## amage (17 November 2011)

pearcider said:



			agree with above if really bad get the vet out

I had a conversation with the vet yday re clipping and worked out that its just as expensive getting him out as it is to sed them your self.
He also explained if its the noise they dont like sedaline wont do a lot....you can now get this blue past (cant remember the name starts with d I think) its around £40 a tube but it works the same as a sedative (75% as effective) as and you put it under the tongue (takes 30mins to kick in) 

I clipped one under sedation by vet and one under blue paste (did not want to get vet to wait to sedate 2) both were as good as each other...

the plus with paste is you can make the dose less once your horse is better it clip (if gets better!) ours were babies having first clips so we always give them something to make it easier for humans and horses!

Good luck
		
Click to expand...

The blue gel is Domesedan Gel basically an oral version of the Dom injection. For some ridiculous reason in Ireland it must be administered by the vet as opposed to them just giving it out so I haven't bothered trying it as if vet has to come anyway we may aswell do the IV which works out cheaper!


----------



## skydancer (17 November 2011)

Thanks for your input, i have now actually ordered some domesdon(sp)? from the vets. Apparently the sedalin is too hit and miss and i cant afford to take the chance especially as i am paying for someone else to clip her id hate for someone to get hurt. Chocs all round


----------



## par1 (17 November 2011)

My boy was a nightmare to clip at five. freaked when he saw his hair fall off so decided to have him sedated. Worse thing I could have done as he fought it and became so incredibly stressed that I swore I wouldnt put him through that again. So last year I tried "monty's" methods and without any sedation managed to clip him over a period of 3 days. This year i managed to do this in a couple of hours. Its worth giving some of these methods a go. Dont knock it til you've tried it!


----------



## pearcider (17 November 2011)

sky dancer- I can recommend it as I was impressed that our little one could be done with this.

Not sure if you r vet has explained but put it under your horses tongue slowly so they dont swallow too much of it then no feed...we found it took 30mins to kick in

I agree if you can take the slowly slowly approach with no meds its great but sometimes you just need a tiny bit of help


----------



## Cinnamontoast (17 November 2011)

I had to have the IV method: Sedalin did zero. I might try the domesdan paste if I decide to do his legs again. He's fine for everything else.


----------

